# Thoughts: Ditch the ~old GT2871r design, for the equivalent of a modern turbo?



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

As popular as some turbos are, the GT2871r can take the 1st, 2nd or 3rd prize for popularity. South of being a BAT, there's certainly the love for it for many reasons. 

However, it's almost safe to say, it's an ~old design....nothing quite as fancy as today's turbine and compressor wheels. However, just like an old Rockford Fosgate 800.1, it can hang with or even take down some of today's amps. 

I ask, as I currently have an uninstalled GT2871r, however I am a intrigued by what would may say is, out with the old, in with the new, style turbos. Case and point: The CT2-4952 Billet Turbo: http://www.ringer-racing.com/product.sc?productId=373&categoryId=217 Supposedly, much faster spool, sooner spool, and even more power. 

I am a little torn, as I see builds, expensive builds....and some still stick with the GT2871r. That, right there, has me wondering, however others are all pro-modern. Selling my GT2871r & picking this up would just about be a wash. 

So I ask, would this personally be a preference of ~old vs modern? What are your thoughts & ideas? 

Discuss


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> As popular as some turbos are, the GT2871r can take the 1st, 2nd or 3rd prize for popularity. South of being a BAT, there's certainly the love for it for many reasons.
> 
> However, it's almost safe to say, it's an ~old design....nothing quite as fancy as today's turbine and compressor wheels. However, just like an old Rockford Fosgate 800.1, it can hang with or even take down some of today's amps.
> 
> ...


 Though my turbo project is just getting under way... I can't think of any advantages of not using a more modern turbo other than potentially initial cost. I think a lot of the reason people stick with the 2871 is that others have used it for quite some time and people replicate what's proven to work and when that in turn works in their own setup they continue to praise it without having actually made an attempt with a better turbo.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Sounds about what I was thinking, the GT2871r is a solid platform and tested true so stick with what works mentality.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

Why not try the newer Garrett GTX2867R? It's rated for 475hp.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Take a look at Precision Turbo's 5130.
Rated at 525hp. It will support 500whp.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

the 3071 is far better than the 2871r.

but the gtx2867 would be a huuge improvement. the gtx2871 is slower spooling than the gt version. the gtx stuff is pretty neat. but you could always go to pagparts v2 billet wheel for the gt3071r. it's.....brilliant. i have version one and it was a massive improvement in spool, response and power. nothing like 450whp+ and a powerband from 3300-8500


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Oh gee! Thanks a lot guys, more choices, just flippen great.....now my head is spinning thanks to you! ..............................................................j.k. .

However greatly into turbo systems, I will say the vast volume of units does kinda have my head spinning and kinda hard to deceiver between all the units. However I have no exact hp goals, I will say once all said and done I'd like to be able to, achieve 450~ if needed or I wanted.

My actual goal is to duplicate what I have now (yet increased in power). What is it, a GT2871r eliminator (it's a small frame folks, some people over read the eliminator part) on an equal length tubular manifold AEB 1.8t (not what you see pictured). And what is it that I'm attempting to duplicate? Is my current unicorn system, it's instantaneous boost snap of a finger......till 8,000rpm, shift and repeat. There is absolute no boost lag, nor boost tapper. It's very snappy, and holds till rev limiter with out even the very slightest of boost taper. I would love love to retain this, yet up the power. I understand this maybe tough to duplicate and there's soooo many variables. 

I currently have the Tial full vband .64 turbine housing in which what ever turbo I would get, would be installed onto. And my current system on a stand I built for it. 

Not, a pipe dream, this is it as it stands:


----------

